# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  अब ले पियानो और अन्य वाद्ययंत्र का मज़ा अपने कंप्यूटर पर

## Teach Guru

*मित्रों यहाँ मिलेंगे वाद्ययंत्र सोफ्टवेयर .............*

----------


## Teach Guru

*दोस्तों आज मैं आपके लिए बहुत ही मस्त सोफ्टवेयर लाया हूँ।*

इस सॉफ्टवेयर के सहायता से आप पिआनो अपने कंप्यूटर पर ही बजा सकते है।
पिआनो के अलावा आप इसमें और दुसरे संगीत वाद्ययंत्र जैसे:-
गिटार,सेक्सोफोन,वा  यलिन ,बांसुरी और भी अनेको तरह के वाद्ययंत्रों का मज़ा ले सकते है।
इस सॉफ्टवेयर की खास बात यह है की आप अपनी बजाया हूँआ संगीत रिकॉर्ड भी कर सकते है।
और हाँ दोस्तों एक बात और है, इस सॉफ्टवेयर को आपको इन्सटाल करने की भी जरूरत नहीं है,
बस extract करे और डबल क्लिक कर चलाये। मतलब पोर्टेबल सॉफ्टवेअर है, और मात्र 1.30 MB का है।

यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे  

आप इसे यहाँ से भी डाउनलोड कर सकते है

----------


## donsplender

बढ़ीया है अब बजाने का शोक भी पुरा होगा ।

----------


## Teach Guru

> बढ़ीया है अब बजाने का शोक भी पुरा होगा ।


सुत्र आगमन के लिए धन्यवाद भाई

----------


## Aljheta

बहुत अच्छे/बजाते रहो

----------


## ajau4u

*धन्यवाद........*

----------


## Teach Guru

> बहुत अच्छे/बजाते रहो





> *धन्यवाद........*




*सूत्र आगमन के लिए आपका धन्यवाद..*

----------


## vivek266

धन्यवाद भूत ही बढ़िया प्रोग्राम है ...

----------


## inder123in

> *दोस्तों आज मैं आपके लिए बहुत ही मस्त सोफ्टवेयर लाया हूँ।*
> 
> इस सॉफ्टवेयर के सहायता से आप पिआनो अपने कंप्यूटर पर ही बजा सकते है।
> पिआनो के अलावा आप इसमें और दुसरे संगीत वाद्ययंत्र जैसे:-
> गिटार,सेक्सोफोन,वा  ईलन,बांसुरी और भी अनेको तरह के वाद्ययंत्रों का मज़ा ले सकते है।
> इस सॉफ्टवेयर की खास बात यह है की आप अपनी बजाया हूँआ संगीत रिकॉर्ड भी कर सकते है।
> और हाँ दोस्तों एक बात और है, इस सॉफ्टवेयर को आपको इन्सटाल करने की भी जरूरत नहीं है,
> बस extract करे और डबल क्लिक कर चलाये। मतलब पोर्टेबल सॉफ्टवेअर है, और मात्र 1.30 MB का है।
> 
> ...



हमेशा की तरह मस्त

----------


## Teach Guru

> धन्यवाद भूत ही बढ़िया प्रोग्राम है ...


मित्र आप शायद बहुत बढ़िया कहना चाह रहे हो...........





> हमेशा की तरह मस्त


आपका स्वागत है मित्र..........

----------


## inder123in

गुरु जी इसका रजिस्टर वर्जन भी प्रदान करें ये रजिस्टेरेड नहीं है यदि आपके पास है तो कृपा कर पीएम करें

----------


## Teach Guru

*आज आपके लिए लेकर आया हूँ इलेक्ट्रोनिक पियानो,* इस सॉफ्टवेयर को आपको इन्सटाल करने की भी जरूरत नहीं है,
बस extract करे और डबल क्लिक कर चलाये। मतलब यह भी पोर्टेबल सॉफ्टवेयर है, और मात्र* 296 KB* का है।





डाउनलोड यहाँ से करें 

password - TeachGuru

----------


## Teach Guru

> गुरु जी इसका रजिस्टर वर्जन भी प्रदान करें ये रजिस्टेरेड नहीं है यदि आपके पास है तो कृपा कर पीएम करें




आपको पी एम कर दिया है

----------


## inder123in

> आपको पी एम कर दिया है



गुरुजी पीएम अभी तक प्राप्त नहीं हुआ है मेरा इनबॉक्स भी खाली है कृपा कर दुबारा करे

----------


## Teach Guru

> गुरुजी पीएम अभी तक प्राप्त नहीं हुआ है मेरा इनबॉक्स भी खाली है कृपा कर दुबारा करे


*अभी चेक करें मित्र........*.

----------


## inder123in

> *अभी चेक करें मित्र........*.



रेपों दिया गया मित्र

----------


## donsplender

> आपको पी एम कर दिया है


मुझे भी पीएम कर देना और दुसरा वाला पोर्टेबल नहीं है इन्सटाल होने वाला वर्जन है ।

----------


## Teach Guru

> मुझे भी पीएम कर देना और दुसरा वाला पोर्टेबल नहीं है इन्सटाल होने वाला वर्जन है ।



*
आपको पी एम कर दिया गया है दुसरे सोफ्टवेयर का लिंक भी बदल दिया गया है ......... धन्यवाद*

----------


## Teach Guru

> रेपों दिया गया मित्र


*आपका रेपो शायद रस्ता भटक गया है मित्र इधर तो पहुंचा ही नहीं..............

*

----------


## inder123in

मित्र रेपों नहीं दे पा रहा हु ये आ रहा है 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Teach Guru again.

----------


## inder123in

अब चेक करो आ गया होगा

----------


## donsplender

> *आपका रेपो शायद रस्ता भटक गया है मित्र इधर तो पहुंचा ही नहीं..............
> 
> *


ये भटक के मेरे बाडे में धुस गया है । ट्रांसफर करने का तरिका हो तो बता दो !!!

----------


## donsplender

> *आज आपके लिए लेकर आया हूँ इलेक्ट्रोनिक पियानो,* इस सॉफ्टवेयर को आपको इन्सटाल करने की भी जरूरत नहीं है,
> बस extract करे और डबल क्लिक कर चलाये। मतलब यह भी पोर्टेबल सॉफ्टवेयर है, और मात्र* 296 KB* का है।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> डाउनलोड यहाँ से करें 
> 
> password - TeachGuru



पासवर्ड गलत बता रहा है । मेने ध्यान से दो तीन दफा ट्राय कर लिया ।

----------


## Teach Guru

> पासवर्ड गलत बता रहा है । मेने ध्यान से दो तीन दफा ट्राय कर लिया ।


*पासवर्ड बिलकुल सही है मित्र आप पासवर्ड ये लगाओ TeachGuru  इसमें टी और जी बड़ा होना चाहिए...........*

----------


## Teach Guru

> अब चेक करो आ गया होगा


*
नहीं आया मित्र...........
*

----------


## BP Mishra

अति सुंदर सूत्र।

----------


## donsplender

> *पासवर्ड बिलकुल सही है मित्र आप पासवर्ड ये लगाओ TeachGuru  इसमें टी और जी बड़ा होना चाहिए...........*


पासवर्ड वही का वही है पर इस बार डाउनलोड हो गया । थैंक्स !

----------


## Shri Vijay

*मित्र इसका रजिस्टर वर्जन प्रदान करें ये रजिस्टेरेड नहीं है...........................*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> *पासवर्ड बिलकुल सही है मित्र आप पासवर्ड ये लगाओ TeachGuru  इसमें टी और जी बड़ा होना चाहिए...........*


*Wrong password*

----------


## Teach Guru

> पासवर्ड वही का वही है पर इस बार डाउनलोड हो गया । थैंक्स !





> *Wrong password*



मित्र दुबारा कौशिश करो डॉन जी के साथ भी यही हुआ था......

----------


## Teach Guru

> *मित्र इसका रजिस्टर वर्जन प्रदान करें ये रजिस्टेरेड नहीं है...........................*




आपको पी एम कर दिया गया है ...

----------


## donsplender

स्वतन्त्रता दिवस की आप सभी को हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं !!
                                              ..................................chakra............................
स्वतन्त्रता दिवस की आप सभी को हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं !!

----------


## ashwanimale

मीतों सूत्र पर आते रहे

----------


## jashmin

सर जी 
मुझे भी पि एम् कदिजिये

----------


## salvi_n

सरजी, मुझे भी पि ऍम कीजिए . धन्यवाद्

----------


## salvi_n

सरजी, दूसरावाला डाउनलोड नहीं हो रहा. मदद करे, प्लीज

----------


## Teach Guru

> सरजी, दूसरावाला डाउनलोड नहीं हो रहा. मदद करे, प्लीज


मित्र पासवर्ड लगाये..  
पासवर्ड है. *TeachGuru*

----------


## kumar vk

सरजी, मुझे भी पि ऍम कीजिए . धन्यवाद्

----------


## pradeep89

> *दोस्तों आज मैं आपके लिए बहुत ही मस्त सोफ्टवेयर लाया हूँ।*
> 
> इस सॉफ्टवेयर के सहायता से आप पिआनो अपने कंप्यूटर पर ही बजा सकते है।
> पिआनो के अलावा आप इसमें और दुसरे संगीत वाद्ययंत्र जैसे:-
> गिटार,सेक्सोफोन,वा  यलिन ,बांसुरी और भी अनेको तरह के वाद्ययंत्रों का मज़ा ले सकते है।
> इस सॉफ्टवेयर की खास बात यह है की आप अपनी बजाया हूँआ संगीत रिकॉर्ड भी कर सकते है।
> और हाँ दोस्तों एक बात और है, इस सॉफ्टवेयर को आपको इन्सटाल करने की भी जरूरत नहीं है,
> बस extract करे और डबल क्लिक कर चलाये। मतलब पोर्टेबल सॉफ्टवेअर है, और मात्र 1.30 MB का है।
> 
> ...



स्टार्ट पर क्लिक करने के बाद प्रोग्राम ओपन नहीं हो रहा है मित्र !

----------

